
Molecular thumb drives: Researchers store digital images in metabolite molecules - spencerwgreene
https://www.brown.edu/news/2019-07-03/molecules
======
spencerwgreene
Link to the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.02187](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.02187).

